# First run in with the Res vs. NR issue



## wrigley23 (Nov 3, 2004)

Well, I thought I would let all of you know that our 5th year in NoDak was eventful. First of all the ducks were slow last week in Ncentral NoDak. However, the excitement and the blood pressure was high. On Saturday afternoon hunting on land that our group of 4 have permission to hunt for the last four years had a vehicle pull up to field in which we were hunting. We watched as two NoDak men (we glassed the truck for plates) got out of the vehicle and stood on the driver side and laid an SKS shooting 7.62 x 39 NATO rounds right at us. At the first shot one of the guys stood and waved not knowing if they were shooting at our decoys or us. With that the second shot piled into the earth not 10 feet in front of him spraying him with top soil. A third shot then buzzed the tower between my father and I. The sound of killer bees made the hair in my ears stand up. With that they drove off. We instantly picked up and went and picked the shell casings off of the road and contacted the sheriff's department. After speaking with the local town's people they were all outraged. I have never experienced anything like this. Do I let this skew my thoughts of Res. vs NR. We've never had anything but the time of our lives in our area. This puts a serious sour taste in my mouth for the 2004 season. Good Luck to all!


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

What area of NC Nodak?

I know some families in some parts of NC ND?


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

Its hard to even grasp what you said. I can't believe that someone would do something so inconsiderate to someone who's just trying to have fun and enjoy the outdoors. I bet that was scary! Luckily no one was injured but I hope that those people are caught and prosecuted!!!
:eyeroll:

some people just don't think.......what would have happened if one of those shells would have been off target even a few feet and killed one in your group?!?!

:******:

I hope you catch em' and good luck hunting in the future
:beer:


----------



## wrigley23 (Nov 3, 2004)

We were hunting in Steele County. We have decided that we are a little worried not to upset the apple cart too much. We are not going to press formal charges as was the consensus of the group involved. Yes, we feel we should count our blessings but seeing as we own a house up there we didn't want to risk having repercussions taken out on our house and not find out until too late. We have conceded to mark it up as a random act of stupid behavior. I plan on taking my two boys up there in a week and try and hit the birds again when the migration is in full swing and don't want to be sitting ducks (ha ha ha). We are doing our best to put it behind us.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Sorry to hear it! Right around deer hunting season, people start to think they can sight in their guns on a flock of geese in the field. The sound is undeniablly loud.
Glad to hear you made it ok!


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Hope you got the plate number. Dont think I could let it go as easily as you did.

Sorry to hear about what happened. Where are you guys from?


----------



## Im4Fishing&amp;Hunting (Mar 19, 2003)

sorry that you had to go through something like this, wow puts a sour tatse in anyones mouth!


----------



## wrigley23 (Nov 3, 2004)

our group is a vagabond of sorts. I am from Rochester, Mn we have a few from Winona, Mn and my father brings up the rear from Madison, Wi.


----------



## kingme88 (Sep 22, 2004)

you should find um


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Wow...that's a disgrace. When something like this happens it affects all of the hunting community. Not only was the actions of these too dangerous, it was also unethical and downright stupid. God willing those two barbarians are caught. Thank God you guys are safe. Good luck next week! Bring some binoculars and get their plate number if it happens again (let's hope it doesn't)


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

wrigley 23 I am sorry to hear about your frightening incident. It is very unnerving to have someone send some rounds into your goose decoys. I have had it happen. Ask the webmaster about his experience with this type of situation. He has had it happen to him also. They are a lot of idiots that like to shoot at sitting geese with their rifles. This happens to residents and non residents. Do you believe that they shot at you because you were nonresidents ? That is what the title and wording seem to suggest. I certainly hope that was not their reasoning. I believe that fate connected you with some absolute idiots and it had nothing to do with residency. Hope your next hunt is a good one. good luck.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

That sounds horrible! I am glad you are able to tell us about that incident and if I were you, I would stay on the authorities because this is one case they need to solve! :******:


----------



## Ithaca1 (Nov 24, 2003)

You need to press charges so these idiots don't kill somebody. This is past the point of wreckless endangerment. This is considered attempted murder in most courts when someone is knowingly shooting at you. I ask you to please go after these idiots with legal action. Eventually these idots are going to kill someone with these actions. Not to prosecute make little sense and doesn't make a hell of alot sense when you are telling everyone on this website that this happened. Hopefully, you decide to bring these idiots to justice.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Man...press charges...those clowns belong in jail.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Sounds like a really bad deal. When I was younger, not even in decoys, I had that happen to me, and I was wearing orange!!! I think I was around ten. My dad and I tried to track them down but couldnt. I think their bullets hit about 15 feet away from me. Early drunk deer hunters is what it amounted to. (not sure why people drink and then hunt, I can't imagine a more dangerous situation)

Press charges - they might send bullets your way again and then you'll wish you had.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

*Press Charges*, and if there is any "payback" directed toward your house press charges on those *SOB's* also!!!!!!!!

Bob


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Don't just assume this is a R/NR issue, they could have done this to anyone in that field. This is certainly an issue of saftey and sportsmanship. With that being said, I would press charges to the fullest extent of the law if these morons are caught. There is just no excuse for doing that.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

With Steele county being inbetween Fargo and Grand Forks, whose to say where the people were from. The fact of the shell casing was such a unique shell might have some help finding them. Good luck and heads up this weekend.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Press Charges. If they are bold enough to do something like this think about what other illegal activities they are probably engaging in. I sure don't want them out in the field with me.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

I'm going to delete all posts not related to this actual topic. PM me if you have any questions or concerns. I think maybe I have got us off the main issue here. That's my fault.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

:roll:


----------



## FLOYD (Oct 3, 2003)

I am not trying to be an a$$ here so please don't take it that way. My question is, if you could see good enough with your binocs to make out that it was an ND license plate, couldn't you make out the letters and numbers? At least some of them? If you even had some of them, and the make of the vehicle, and shell casings to check against any guns which may be found later, I would think you would at least have a good start. Maybe I'm dreaming.


----------



## wrigley23 (Nov 3, 2004)

All right people. Good morning. I wasn't completely forthcoming with my original post. As you all are aware I said the consensus of the group was not to press charges. This should imply that we now know who it is. Otherwise, we would just have our complaint on file. We had the partial plate / make and model of the vehicle. I'll never forget the Maroon Ext. Cab Long Box Chevy pickup for as long as I live. We know that they are from Cooperstown. I guess that my reasoning for posting this information was to let you all aware of this situation happening in NoDak.
Maybe to get a little reassurance that our consensus was correct. (You have all proved us wrong on that) And possibly maybe to refute the idea that us being NR's had something to do with it. When the Trucks could be seen parked off the road and people are standing and waving and still the rounds keep coming. Whatelse do you think the reason is? I appreciate all of your insight and support.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

"first run in with NR vs R issue"? Come on.....unless you know something that your're not telling us, this IS NOT a resident/NR issue. It's about a couple of guys who should be in jail no matter where they have residency.
And yes....if you saw the plates you should have seen the make and model and color of the truck and maybe the license number......I'm wondering if this story is really true to tell you the trueth. I'd be on my cell the minute those guys had left!

All of you guys that are goose huntng fields this weekend...be EXTREMELY careful...I've seen idiots over the years point and shoot at geese in fields with rifles.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

If you know who they are you need to press charges. We don't want them representing our state to anyone and also you don't want to feel that guilt pang if they were to try this with someone else and actually hit someone and y=then you would know you could have done something about it. Please step up and do the right thing for all sportsmen, a group to which those people do not belong!!!


----------



## FLOYD (Oct 3, 2003)

Wrigley, I know why you may not press charges, but please realize that if you don't press charges when you have these particular pukes dead to rights, how will we ever make any progress? They aren't going to come to SE minnesota and hunt you down. I'm sure it doesn't matter but I think EVERYONE on this forum would completely support the decision to press charges. These retards need to be shown to the woodshed.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

How would you feel if a month down the road you find out the same people shoot into a field and actually hit someone. To kill them! 
Actions speek louder than words! REPORT ALL POACHERS OR LAW BREAKERS!!! It will make hunting look better in the long run!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

If he is not pressing charges this thing never happened! Come on guys it is plan as day.


----------



## wrigley23 (Nov 3, 2004)

Alright GooseBuster~ Did you ever think that we are concerned that the fall out could actually hurt us in the long run. We are concerned for the investments that we have made not being able to be there but a few weeks out of the year. Also, we have made a great effort in going about what feel is the right way with the landowners and business owners as well as all locals in the area. We have ... I'll say it again tried to come to grips that it wasn't a purposeful shooting at us per say. But VERY SCARY non the less. I just wanted to share on this site. To make you all aware of what evens are going on. It is true. Like I said...Thank you to all that gave their support and input. I just believe that all 4 of us involved need to have the sticktooitiveness to prosocute. If not, which is the case....We have nothing. We've talked to the Sheriff. He has the casings we haven't heard anything from him in a week. It's up to them to investigate. Right now.... don't you believe that it is a lot of here say and difficult to prove. Casings and a description of the truck vs. Hard evidence. We didn't pull any slugs from the field. We have yet to share with the Sheriff our plans to not do anything more. It is true. Just be careful out there. Good luck in the fields and enjoy the rest of the fall to all of you.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Something doesn't seem quite right...do we have the complete story? If anyone ever did this to me there wouldn't even be a second thought about pressing charges.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

So were they actually shooting at you as non-residents, or were they shooting at the geese...I'm a little confused now on the story.

Either way I see it as a criminal charge or at the least a hunting violation.


----------



## wrigley23 (Nov 3, 2004)

In all reality....We have no idea what the motivation was. I entitled it a Res vs. NR issue because our vehicles with Mn plates were parked off of the road in a field drive just in front of the vehicle which shot at us. After the first shot, when my friend stood and waved to make sure that they knew we were amongst the decoys and the 2nd shot kicked top soil on him, they obviously knew that they were decoys. I don't rightfully know in good concious if it was directed at us as NR's or just as hunters in the wrong place. Please don't be confused. Your mind runs wild with WHY US?? If my title is misleading...I do apologize. But as far as I am concerned there is no logical reason for the events that happended that Saturday afternoon. I just wanted again to share my story with fellow North Dakota hunters to make you all aware of the events of that afternoon hunt.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Which Sheriff did you contact?


----------



## wrigley23 (Nov 3, 2004)

In all reality....We have no idea what the motivation was. I entitled it a Res vs. NR issue because our vehicles with Mn plates were parked off of the road in a field drive just in front of the vehicle which shot at us. After the first shot, when my friend stood and waved to make sure that they knew we were amongst the decoys and the 2nd shot kicked top soil on him, they obviously knew that they were decoys. I don't rightfully know in good concious if it was directed at us as NR's or just as hunters in the wrong place. Please don't be confused. Your mind runs wild with WHY US?? If my title is misleading...I do apologize. But as far as I am concerned there is no logical reason for the events that happended that Saturday afternoon. I just wanted again to share my story with fellow North Dakota hunters to make you all aware of the events of that afternoon hunt.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

:sniper: :


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I second the bullsh#$ thread. I smell a lie - I mean a fabrication. :roll:


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

This story has got to be a total fabrication made up to stir the pot.

Doesn't everyone feel silly they bit?


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Nice way to start your first post!!! If in fact it is true, it wasn't a NR/R issue! It was an idiot being himself, but you had to start it with a NR/R issue? You were trying to say that ND Res. are opening fire on MN Res.? Stirring the Pot!!!!!! I think so.....


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

I would like this individual to name names and produce proof of the incident, or his account should be deleted as quickly as one my posts was.

Resident/Nonresident issues are getting real old and I for one am very tired of the bull**** with the entire R/NR subject.

Bob


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I told you guys it was BS.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Which is why I have asked him which Sheriff he reported it too, I will ask the Steele County Sheriff this weekend if he had heard of the incident if I run into him.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

I am going to assume wrigley 23 is telling the truth. North Dakota is a very safe place but even here we have methheads and other wackos. If they will shoot horses and cows they may throw a few rounds at some hunters just for kicks. I can understand his approach to the situation . I personally could not let it go by the wayside with out follow through . Its their decision. wrigley23 I would guess that everyone on this website would support you in anyway they could should you decide to press charges. To a twisted mind it doesn't matter if you are from Bismark or Mankato you would be a outsider. If it happened to you it could happen to me. I hunt that area every year for my 3 rd deer tag. If I have to wear a flak jacket I will not go to that area in the future. Good Luck


----------



## german wirehair #1 (Aug 23, 2004)

You reallyshould press charges. If you put those guys away for awhile it mite save someone else's life. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## wrigley23 (Nov 3, 2004)

I believe that I have been totally coordial in all of my posts. If you choose not to believe the story that is fine, its your choice. I also know that I have mentioned the issue of Res vs. NR's. I believe I apologized if it wasn't the fact and just a random incident. So, before you start questioning my word and integrity, read all of the posts that I have attempted to respond with. I apologize again...this time for the gaps in time as far as my responses I too work for a living and have a difficult time getting back to defend my story. My father has all of the specific information as far as the Sheriff's name. He was a sheriff out of Finley, ND. Go ahead ask around I would greatly appreciate it. I again am saying that WHATEVER the other members of my group decide, it is our choice and if we choose not to make it personal as I said and chalk it up to a random act of stupid behavior that is our choice to make. I just wanted you all aware of what type of behavior was happening in the POT HOLE country that we all enjoy. So Again, I'm saying it happend, and I must admit I am nervous when I am back up there in 9 days with my two boys. But, I am going back and hoping that the Northern Birds are there too. Good Luck to all of you ND deer hunters, and waterfowlers. I'll be the guy in the marsh wearing BLAZE ORANGE in 9 days.

Thank you to all that gave positive feed back. The rest of you should wear BLAZE ORANGE all the time so you don't have to experience what we did. GOOD LUCK TO ALL


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I am going to be in the Cooperstown,Finley area this weekend.I will talk to the sherriff and the locals to see what happened here(All of you guys know that news travels fast in small towns).Wrigley,If you were shot at once,I sure as heck wouldnt go in that area during the rifle season.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Just curious how you know how they're from Cooperstown?

There are just idiots out there from all walks of life. I know the buzzing bee sound, it sends a cold shiver down your spine. Since I've had this happen to me I can believe it's occurance.

Put the incident on file with the vehicle description. It could get linked if they continue to do it. I'm assuming anyone that unethical will continue their ways and eventually someone will get a plate.

I can assure you they weren't shooting at you because you're from out of state. That's plain out attempted murder then and has to be charged.


----------



## wrigley23 (Nov 3, 2004)

I believe in my heart of heart you are right that it wasn't directed specifically at us. LET me rename my post:

SOMETHING CRAZY SCARY HAPPENED TO ME IN NORTH DAKOTA.

Thanks again for your thoughts.


----------



## wrigley23 (Nov 3, 2004)

The officer's name....Sheriff Deputy Wayne Beckman.
There you have it all. Proof is in the pudding.

Good night all and again.

Best of luck outdoors this fall. :beer:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

All of wrigleys bullshiat aside, keep something orange in your hunting bag this weekend if your layin' in the decoys. If you see some clown stopping to check you out, put it on your flag and wave it.

This SHOULD deter some idiotic target practice.


----------



## Goosehunter04 (Nov 12, 2003)

TOTAL BS!!!!!!! :sniper: MN 
Nice story


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Of course and as always if it don't happen to a select few on this forum it must be BS. :eyeroll: Fire away I am ready!!!


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Hey Chop

You know I will make a public apology here if the information turns out to be true, however, I will not apologize for my stance on R/NR bashing.

Bob


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

If you present evidence of being fired upon to law enforcement, is it not out of the hands of the party who made the complaint?

Attempted murder or manslaughter, terrorizing with a lethal weapon, there are a number of capital charges that would warrant a knock on the door.

I just can't believe the Sheriff would let this be!! Maybe I'm all wet on this one??


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Lets everyone be careful out there with fire-arms this season!!

Sorry this had to happen to you. One bad apple can give us all a bad name!! There are idiots all over the country. But, this IS NOT a res vs non-res issue and i'm glad you have seen that.

And to those of you that go out drinking the night before deer hunting, if you don't mind i rather enjoy my life so if you could hold out on the heavy drinking until you are completely done hunting i would appreciate it. Nothing like a bunch of hung over guys in the field with high power rifles. ugh. To me, its just as bad as drinking in the field.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I don't believe it! BS BS BS BS BS BS BS !!! :sniper: :eyeroll:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Bob,

I agree about the Non Res/ Res issue. It is old and worn out and frankly I wish there was a buffer that would block those words out. I have hunted this season with some good Non Res and I have hunted with some piss poor residents. It don't matter where you come from. What matters is what you have inside of you. Some people have the guts to be good people and others don't. My post was directed to the fact of some saying it did not happen. Maybe it did or maybe it did not. But if I said I shot a limit of honks today that were all banded some would say lets see the pictures. If I don't show the pictures then they say its BS. If I show the pictures then I am just boosting my ego some would say. But if some others here posted that they shot a limit of mallards and honks today and they were all banded then its the gospel truth whether they provide proof or not. (I think I took the long way around the block there).


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Call me crazy but I fail to understand how someone not believing or believing anything on this website really matters to the day to day living of most individuals.

I think some of you guys get a little worked up over stuff that really doesn't matter. If it happened it happened if it didn't it didn't. If you did it you know and if no one believes you so what.

If people like your pictures or stories they like them if they don't who cares. You're still going to wake up the next morning and if you don't well then it really doesn't matter.

Trivial matters gentlemen. Relax and enjoy life more.

I would really enjoy a cocktail right now and its still pretty early.


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

I'm getting thirsty too, gotta go scouting though..... :beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I'll buy Jed, tell me when and where!!!!!!!


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Jed,
Do you still want to go goosin' thid weekend?


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Jim,
You have a PM.


----------



## Rattlin Rap (Nov 5, 2004)

GB3, I assure you that the post from wrigley23 was no BS. I was there that day with wrigleyand had a bullet go by me extremely close before I hit the deck. I wish Wrigley23 would not have classified it as a Res vs. NR issue because I do not think it was that. I think it was a couple idiots just out to scare people. We did report the incident to Officer Beckman in Steele county. He as my number and I am just waiting for the call. 
I just hope this never happens again because it ruined what is normally a great time in ND.

ET


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Unbelieveably, The same thing just happened today in Sargent county. A group of our guests were sitting near thier dekes and some guys in a black blazer shot a round into the group spraying dirt on them.Im quite sure they we not intending to shoot people but were shooting at what they thought were live geese. The Truth!!..be careful out there guys!!!!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I had guys shooting at deer pretty close to my decoys today. Did not really bother me to much as I was not the target. I did stand up though with my orange hat and vest on. Be careful out there guys. Lots and lots of road hunters out trying to bag those deer.


----------



## zx2dxz (Aug 20, 2004)

i think that it is a real thread ive seen sh!t like this all the time and there is not hard evid. they would have to first off find that vehicle, how many of those types of trucks are there??? then they would have to give a full background check on all guns owned by him, most SKS around my area are not reg. and have been sold between friends and family therefore it would be harder to track down. Then they would have to get some type of finger print from the casing to match the owner or they would have to match the guns firing pin the the struck primer on the casing. Plus all these need warrants to search, and u need evid to issue these warrants.

Ive been deer hunting before and the woods exploded around me with slugs, its called 'buck fever' i could have easily went down the road to find out who it was, but i didnt.

whether it was on purpose or some careless drunk people either way it was stupid and these are the events that put a bad name on hunting.

THINK ABOUT IT, ITS NOT A CLEAN CUT CASE!!

lata, 2d


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

We had something similar happen to us (here in Minn.) where a single bird landed way out in the open water and as we had our eyes on it there was what looked like a rock skip off the water that came a foot or so away from the bird and then we heard a shot. This was during the buck season here and it was further away from us, but still scary. I'm not a huge fan of the deer hunters who hunt the river bottoms during waterfowl season simply because of the safety issue but with land access for deer hunting the way it is around here I suppose it's maybe their only option. I've never had to eat a swamp fed whitetail and feel sorry for those who have to. just my 2 cents.


----------

